# Amplificador 3 entradas, 150W minimo.



## tonyper (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola a todos. Necesito fabricar un amplificador sencillo que me saque como minimo 150W.
Lo único que tiene que tener 3 entradas, una sería para un microfono, otra, para poder conectar otro microfono inalambrico y una tercera para conectar un PC. He visto varios diseños que estan en el foro, pero no se cual me vendría mejor, aunque ninguno tiene las 3 entradas que necesito. Os dejo el diseño de uno que a mi juicio mas se adapta a mis necesidades, y si podéis me aconsejais y en la medida de lo posible me explicais que tendría que hacer para que cumpla con los requisitos que necesito.
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

En el Foro puedes encontrar mejores esquemas que ese.

Respecto a las entradas, mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/


----------



## tonyper (Sep 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo.
       El problema es, aparte de mi juventud en la materia y la falta de experiencia, puesto que estoy empezando, viendo los post y todos los esquemas que me aparecían, los comentarios eran buenos, tales como "funciona muy bien", "es muy cañero", "excelente"... etc etc etc...
subí ese porque parecía que era sencillo de montar y por los comentarios, funcionaba bien.

       Dicho esto, y si no es mucha molestia, ¿podrías indicarme algun diseño que sepas tu a ciencia cierta que me vaya a funcionar bien?

       Ya digo que los requisitos que necesito no son nada exigentes ya que con tener 150W aprox me basta y con los preamplificadores que me has pasado he captado lo de las entradas.

Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2010)

Este es uno de mis preferidos. 
Revisa que creo hay una actualización del PCB

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/


----------



## tonyper (Sep 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias, la verdad que si que tiene mucha mejor pinta.
Los previos que me enseñastes son estereo y el ampli es mono, si descarto una linea, ¿da lo mismo? ¿o tengo que buscar un preamplificador mono? ¿el voltaje lo tengo que sacar de una fuente solo para el preamplificador o puedo utilizar la fuente que monte para el ampli?

Disculpa mi ignorancia, me ahogo en un vaso de agua... me cuesta digerir tanta información.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2010)

tonyper dijo:


> Muchas gracias, la verdad que si que tiene mucha mejor pinta.
> Los previos que me enseñastes son estereo y el ampli es mono, si descarto una linea, ¿da lo mismo? ¿o tengo que buscar un preamplificador mono? ¿el voltaje lo tengo que sacar de una fuente solo para el preamplificador o puedo utilizar la fuente que monte para el ampli?.



Puedes emplear la fuente de amplificador para alimentar tu previo, siempre que ajustes la tensión con un par de reguladores.

El previo lo armas estéreo y *NO* empleas una de las salidas.
El día de mañana te armas otro amplificador igual y tienes todo el conjunto estéreo.


----------

